# oldest chinese



## the mantinator (Mar 20, 2007)

last week my male chanese i gathered last fall has died and now my female is moving less and less just like my male in his old age.Should i put her to sleep?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 20, 2007)

I like to let God have his way, he really does not need our help, I don't think they really hurt but of course I do not know, But as we die peacefully in our sleep (baring any diseases) I believe they die that way too! God is not mean so I am sure he planned ahead for this event!


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2007)

Well if you found it LAST FALL and they are just now dying you did a great job at keeping them alive! Normally they wil only live a few months into the winter once brought indoors. But when old age strikes the ends of their feet fall off, they get brittle and start falling, eyes may turn black etc. If thats the case, toss them in the freezer for ten minutes. Sounds like they had a good run.


----------



## the mantinator (Mar 20, 2007)

he barely moved in his last month(didn't walk or move and had to hand feed him and water him)


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd put him down then.


----------



## the mantinator (Mar 20, 2007)

he died n his "sleep"


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 20, 2007)

ahh! just as I thought would happen, so sorry!


----------

